#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Remote Backup Systems in database management system free notes download

## amitsharma957

Traditional transaction-processing systems are centralized or  clientserver systems. Such systems are vulnerable to environmental  disasters such as fire, flooding, or earthquakes. Increasingly, there is  a need for transaction-processing systems that can function in spite of  system failures or environmental disasters. Such systems must provide  high availability, that is, the time for which the system is unusable  must be extremely small.





  Similar Threads: Database Management System Notes Pdf Free Download Directory Systems in database management system free pdf download Trigger in database management system free notes download History of Database Systems database management system free pdf download Database Systems versus File Systems in Database management system free notes

----------

